
LaunchRock Builds Viral Launch Pages - harscoat
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/01/launchrock-rocks-launches/
======
webwright
Business challenge here is that you have 100% churn. Every single customer
will evolve out of the "coming soon" phase, no?

~~~
jamesjyu
Think Dropbox. They have all sorts of launches and viral referrals. These
techniques could be provided as a service by LaunchRock.

~~~
jaymstr
Right on the money. Literally. ;)

------
zach
Very curious to see if this something people are interested in.

I started building a platform like this for our own sites and am working on
making it into a service app. Basically a hosted version of LaunchSoon with
more modern features, but not focused on web apps and invites. Besides extreme
ease of use, what are people looking for in a "coming soon" site provider?

~~~
jaymstr
One of the things that we're looking at very seriously is integrating third
party data providers such as RapLeaf to get an understanding of who is
interested in you. If we can help people get a better grasp on who their
product appeals to, I think that could provide tremendous value.

~~~
zach
Sounds like a good fit for you guys. I really like your service and value in
this space. This was a market we were thinking about serving but Prefinery
being stalled made us question its value, so we weren't thinking of this kind
of focus.

Congrats on this coming together really nicely and best wishes for you all.

~~~
jaymstr
Zach, I'd love to chat. Care to email me at jameson [at] launchrock [dot] com?

------
nedwin
I'm super interested in this product (can't wait to use it) but I wonder if
this is too commonly available if it will reduce the overall effectiveness.

~~~
jaymstr
We're concerned about that as well. The basic game dynamic that we're
employing will only go so far. The key is to enable interested parties to
share with other people who will also be interested. There's a lot of ways you
can do that, and we're thinking hard about them.

------
vikramhaer
So... How many signups before we get access? Looking forward to playing around
with this...

~~~
jaymstr
Rolling it out in waves. Starting with the people with the most referrals.

------
khangtoh
Why would you use such a service? If you are serious about your startup or
users, DIY.

~~~
nborgo
Really? If you are serious about your startup, you should waste hours on a
Coming Soon page instead of spending them on your product? Drop the few
dollars on a service like this and get it other with.

This looks like a more ambitious version of something I worked on a little bit
ago. Hopefully it works out for them. I think the key is to add features that
developers normally wouldn't add if they made the page themselves (nice
dashboard, populating a newsletter, sharing stuff, etc). It seems like that's
exactly what LaunchRock is doing.

------
wishgenies
Great idea, digging the execution too.

~~~
jaymstr
Thanks man. Much more to come.

------
jw84
Ironic since TechCrunch bought InviteShare.

